# downloading tv series from itunes or amazom.com



## seanied (13 Aug 2010)

I've started watching a series called Breaking Bad and i want to download the second series from either itunes or amazon.com but as i am a resident of ireland i am unable to do this.

Is there any way around this? i can order the boxset but i'm going on holidays and a few episodes on my mp4 player would be good for the plane.

Cheers in advance.


----------



## TarfHead (13 Aug 2010)

Well, it starts off with Walter and Jesse in the scrapyard with Tucco (sp?), and then it ...



XTRAVISION have it listed on their website.


----------



## Speedwell (14 Aug 2010)

There is a website that I have used called www.yidio.com. They have a lot of tv shows etc on it that you can watch and/or download. 

Here is a link for you: http://www.yidio.com/show/breaking-bad


----------



## schmile (14 Aug 2010)

Surfthechannel has them. Course the likes of hmv would too but that's not much when it comes to watching on mp4. I got an iPad the other day so searching for alternatives to itunes/ amazon as well it's really annoying how hard it is to get legal downloads of tv shows in this country.


----------



## Han Solo (19 Aug 2010)

*www.tunezip.com*

I have used these to purchase USA itunes cards. They open the account for you and give you log in details. They charge a premium naturally enough. They work fine - am presently using them to watch Mad Men Season 4 @ $1.99 a program or $2.99 for HD. The quality is better than many of the TV websites.


----------



## Latrade (19 Aug 2010)

Han Solo said:


> I have used these to purchase USA itunes cards.


 
Setting up a US iTunes account is pretty much the only option really, you can do it with a CC too. Can't remember if it's possible to purchase the iTunes Cards for US directly from the Apple site. But set one up and you'll get full access to the downloads and much better choice for TV and films.


----------



## frash (19 Aug 2010)

Install uTorrent then Google for 'Breaking Bad Torrent'


----------



## schmile (19 Aug 2010)

Latrade said:


> Setting up a US iTunes account is pretty much the only option really, you can do it with a CC too. Can't remember if it's possible to purchase the iTunes Cards for US directly from the Apple site. But set one up and you'll get full access to the downloads and much better choice for TV and films.




I am using both an Irish and an American account atm because I recently got an iPad and the american iPad app store is more developed than the irish store given that they are only just out here. 
When logging in and setting up the account you can say that you don't want to add a credit card. From there you can download any apps as long as they are free. you can buy US itunes cards if you want to work off them for paid material. Irish credit cards won't work unfortunately.


----------

